# Can GR take benadryl?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Many of us here have given our goldens benadryl for itching/allergies. Check with your vet for dosage.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

You can use Benadryl for the itching.....as mentioned, just be sure and call your Vet for the correct dosage. A good soothing Oatmeal Shampoo can really help as well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> My baby has flea's that I just discovered. I have to bath him and treat him but could I give him a benadryl?
> He is just out of his mind... rashes everywhere that he has chewed and panting heavily... I think he must have an allergy to them....
> 
> Thanks for any help...


Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)– Dogs and cats can be given 1-2 mg/lb every eight hours. This can be used to treat allergic reactions, and it also has some anti-anxiety and anti-vertigo effects. As a general rule, it is pretty safe stuff. The primary side effect is drowsiness, so please do not allow your pet to drink alcohol or operate heavy machinery while taking it!

Benedryl may interact with other meds. If your pet is taking any prescribed med, check with your vet before administering. Also use extreme caution using Benadryl in dogs that have glaucoma, prostatic disease, cardiovascular disease or hyp*er*thyroidism. 

Be sure to use only the plain Benadryl formula. Giving benadryl with other combination of meds could be fatal, so be sure to read the box. 

Liquid Benadryl is too high in alcohol content to be used for animals., especially smaller ones. Capsule or pill form is safest. 

Dosage every 8 hours
Dogs under 30 lbs and Cats : 10 mg 
Dogs 30-50 lbs: 25 mg
Dogs over 50 lbs: 50 mg


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)– Dogs and cats can be given 1-2 mg/lb every eight hours. This can be used to treat allergic reactions, and it also has some anti-anxiety and anti-vertigo effects. As a general rule, it is pretty safe stuff. The primary side effect is drowsiness, so please do not allow your pet to drink alcohol or operate heavy machinery while taking it!
> 
> Benedryl may interact with other meds. If your pet is taking any prescribed med, check with your vet before administering. Also use extreme caution using Benadryl in dogs that have glaucoma, prostatic disease, cardiovascular disease or hyp*er*thyroidism.
> 
> ...


 
Great summary Laura! We can always count on you for the details!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the wonderful help!!! I have tons of "soothing" type shampoo's here. My daughter and her family live in Kentucky and everytime we go there Rusty comes back with a few little critters. 

He is a BIG boy at 115 pounds so it sounds as though I can safely give him 50mg. He does have hypothyr*o*idism. That should not be a problem, right?

I feel so bad for him...he is just miserable. I have some hot spot spray and everytime he starts chewing he will come by me for a spray!!!  Smart dog!!! 

Off to the bathtub we go. I want to do that before I give him the benadry so he is not too drowsy. 



> The primary side effect is drowsiness, so please do not allow your pet to drink alcohol or operate heavy machinery while taking it!


Oh darn...he was gonna take the sports car down to the local pub and pick up chicks!!! :

Thanks again everyone! I am a newbie here at this forum but have been reading and lurking for quite a while.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Be sure to call your vet tomorrow, I believe the dose for a dog his size is 3 of the 25 mg pills, 3 times a day. But verify that with a vet.




puddinhd58 said:


> Thanks so much for all the wonderful help!!! I have tons of "soothing" type shampoo's here. My daughter and her family live in Kentucky and everytime we go there Rusty comes back with a few little critters.
> 
> He is a BIG boy at 115 pounds so it sounds as though I can safely give him 50mg. He does have hypothyr*o*idism. That should not be a problem, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you know, another thought, some of the emergency vets will answer dose information if you just call and ask. It might be worth a try.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My vet is good about calling back so I will call her and make sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The dosage that Laura posted is exactly what the vet had me give Bindi when she swelled up so badly. Bindi was just over 50 pounds, so she got 2 capsules every 8 hours. It worked really well, but she did not get drowsy at all!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, Rusty is in a state of "drowsiness" all the time, so I don't know if I will notice a difference...Haaahaaaa.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Let us know*

Let us know how Rusty does.
I have given Benadryl to my Golden Ret. Smooch.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

When Pippa had an allergic reaction our vet told me it was okay to give Benadryl. I believe the dose was 2 regular strength tablets and she was about 65 lbs at the time.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, Rusty is a little better.... it did not make him tired but he didn't seem as agitated. His shower was lots o fun!!! :doh: I just have to get in with him and wash away!!! At one point he just laid down in the bathtub and let me bend over and massage.... He is such a goof...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet he's feeling so much better now. Hope the fleas stay at bay.
He sure looks like he enjoyed the bath.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

puddinhd58 said:


> My baby has flea's that I just discovered. I have to bath him and treat him but could I give him a benadryl?
> He is just out of his mind... rashes everywhere that he has chewed and panting heavily... I think he must have an allergy to them....
> 
> Thanks for any help...


Benadryl did nothing for my boy's itchy/twitchy skin. Vet prescribed hydroxyzine which also didn't help too much. The antihistamines found most effective for Canine Atopic Dermatitus are hydroxyzine, clemastine (Tavist and other various OTC names) and chlorpheniramine (Chlor-Trimetron and other various OTC names). My vet said I could give up to two 1.34mg tabs of clemastine every 12 hours. I started at 1 tab every 12 hrs and have just increased to 1 1/2 tabs every 12 hours. I use the antihistamine to take off the edge and help Rocky stay scratch free during the 48 hours in between a 5mg pred pill. The clemastine is much better than hydroxyzine for Rocky. I have read several university studies on CAD and they all say the same thing: the best 3 antihistamines are the 3 I mentioned above and, antihistamine effectiveness is highly unpredictable and varies widely from dog to dog. So don't be afraid to try different ones. A recent Cornell study said Zyrtec is effective in 18% of dogs with CAD but Rocky's dermatologist hasn't had much luck with it. Claritin was reported to have zero benefit.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When my one golden was stung on the lip by a ground wasp several years ago and swelled up really fast (we rushed him to the vet, naturally), my vet told me to keep Eenadryl on hand for reactions.

A year or so later my golden girl had a severe reaction to her 2ed set of annual vax. No problem with puppy shots nor first set of vax. We a been the last ones in that Good Friday and so I had to call his answring sevice for them to page him. Meanwhile I gave her benadryl and that possibily saved her life. She was covered in huge hives, eyes swollen shut and temp of 106.9. 

Vet was at church but got right to hospital, a mile from us, and gave her injections and she startred getting better. I do not know if the benedryl saved her, but perhaps it stopped the reation from progressing more than it had. Ikeep that tuff her, along with gold bond powder fr hot spots.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep. Until we got his allergies under control, Daki took a lot of benedryl. The vet needs to give you the dosage though...

Your GR may drink more water, and be a bit drowsy...



Debles said:


> Many of us here have given our goldens benadryl for itching/allergies. Check with your vet for dosage.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yep. Until we got his allergies under control, Daki took a lot of benedryl. The vet needs to give you the dosage though...
> 
> Your GR may drink more water, and be a bit drowsy...


How did you get them under control??


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I give my 12 yr golden children's benadryl, the liquid formula it dosen't contain alcohol. 

We


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I use the children's liquid formula for my 12 yr old golden. The children's formula dosen't contain alcohol. I just pour her dosage in a bowl and she drinks it up.

I also use a product called Zn7 Derm on anything that itches her and it gives her immediate relief.


----------

